# food



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

my betta is spitting out the food like 10 seconds after he eats it. The food is a month and a half old it is red flakes and the box for it has a whole so i dunno if the food is bad now. My betta dosent eat pellets. Should i feed it peas?Are there any more homemade stuff i could feed it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Try another type of fishfood. Variety is the key.


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

i tried 2 im planning to get food tomorrow but for today im just wondering any homemade foods


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a LFS near me that sells live blackworm and blood worm as well as has a big tank with daphnia and brine shrimp living in it so in the past I've just gotten a fish bag full of each, mixed it all together, drained it until there is only a little moisture left and frozen it into cubes and my fish go berserk over it! Even the fussiest of fish can find something in that mix that they will like. I actually haven't done that mix in about a year though so now I just buy a commercial Betta Pellet and a pack of frozen Brine Shrimp and feed pellets/flakes in the morning and brine shrimp at night. Once a week I'll cook and shell a few peas and give that to my Bettas also...did that the other night and our new HM male (Shinji) from Thailand went nutso over it, looked like he was going to tear his head off the way he was ripping through the pea! As Damon said, variety is the key..it's like if we had to eat rice or potato 24/7 we'd get sick of it too wouldn't we? if I were you I'd go out and see if you can get some frozen brine or daphnia and shave a little off the block for him once a day, a pack of the frozen stuff will last ages with only one Betta... I have 6 males and 3 females here plus 2 community tanks so I go through it pretty fast!


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow thx for the advice guyz btw good logic i know what you mean now and i will try


----------

